# [RISOLTO] Hostname timido

## uoslagelo

Innanzitutto auguri di buon anno anche se in ritardo  :Very Happy: 

come avete intuito dal titolo, il problema è l'hostname che non si setta e non capisco perché. Il servizio hostname si avvia regolarmente all'avvio e /etc/conf.d/hostname sembra configurato correttamente:

```

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="localhost"

```

Nonostante ciò l'hostname rimane settato su none. Idee?Last edited by uoslagelo on Tue Jan 19, 2010 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

```

s939 ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/hostname 

# /etc/conf.d/hostname

# Set to the hostname of this machine

HOSTNAME="s939"

s939 ~ #

```

----------

## uoslagelo

madonna che imbranato! C'era da mettere hostname tutto maiuscolo. Niente grazie

----------

## Apetrini

mmmm.... mi sa che la sintassi è cambiata perche io ce l'ho in minuscolo...

```

# Set to the hostname of this machine

hostname="ariel"

```

e ovviamente funziona.

P.s. sto usando sys-apps/openrc-0.6.0 ...

----------

## unix67

 *uoslagelo wrote:*   

> madonna che imbranato! C'era da mettere hostname tutto maiuscolo. Niente grazie

 

Credo che il problema non sia il minuscolo-maiuscolo, ma la dicitura localhost che corrisponde a nessun "none" nome impostato.

Un saluto a tutti del forum, ciao.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *unix67 wrote:*   

> Un saluto a tutti del forum, ciao.

 Ciao! Ben Arrivato  :Very Happy: 

----------

